# am not geng my e-mailnotifiations of new posts on threads



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I attempted to update my e-mail addy and even though I have tried to change t twice using 2 different computers I do not believe it has gone through!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Terri said:


> I attempted to update my e-mail addy and even though I have tried to change t twice using 2 different computers I do not believe it has gone through!


If it's the same email address you'll probably need to use a different one. When your email server has certain problems the forum software has a feature that blocks that email address. Last I heard that's something the HT admin doesn't reverse.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Terri,

The site announced some down time and software updates last week and some email addresses apparently were bounced during the email ping after updating same as a few times during updates of Vbulitin in the past. 

I had to change mine from my main email service to my back up email and then backto my main account to reactivate my notifications by resetting the notification glitch as I did back in 2008.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this up, we will look into it!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> I am not getting my e-mail notifications of new posts on threads


I'd certainly consider that a plus.


----------

